# Differences...



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I was discussing defense ammo at another forum and just wanted to share it here. If someone has already posted this info, sorry to repeat.

If you set a Ranger and a Black Talon next to one another they look the same other than color. A LGS likes to say that the SXT stands for Same eXact Thing. Winchester would never admit it, I'm sure. Here are a couple of quick pics I just took to show the difference.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

While the Ranger T and the Black Talon are near identical, the "Supreme" SXT is slightly different. I don' t have any Ranger T to demonstrate, but I do have some SXT and Black Talons to demonstrate later this evening.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They are both effective in their intended application. Or so I hear.

tumbleweed


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Follow Up*

Regarding the "Supreme" SXT and the Ranger T / Black Talon.

Click to enlarge photos.








You can see a slight difference in bullet design / number of "petals"/ talons between the two despite both being SXTs.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I see. It's strange that they didn't change the .45 llike they did the 9mm. The .45 has the same amount of "talons"

I have some 9mm Talons and they have six, like yours. I guess we need to find some .40 and see how they look. Actualy, was the .40 intruduced after they discontinued the BT's?? I can't ever remember seeing them in 40.:smt102


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd rather see what they look like after they been shot to see if there is a difference.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

chris441 said:


> I'd rather see what they look like after they been shot to see if there is a difference.


If the weather would get a little better around here I would find out. I have the jugs and newspaper ready for a nice day.


----------

